# Forum > News > OC News >  Contest

## KuRIoS

It has been a long time - too long - since our last contest.
Therefore it is time to have a new one. There is only one winner and therefore the prize is big too in MMOwned terms. We will not tell what the 1st prize is yet so that will be a surprise too. But you can do some guessing ..._ (**0 *ep, a mod h**per spot, some W*W st*ff)_


What to do: 
You must bake a cake have the frosting saying "MMOwned - Hacks and Exploits" to enter the contest (YOU WILL HAVE TO BE ON THE PIC TOO).
And a note in ur hand where your mmowned username is written on it.

Anything else done with frosting, ON THE CAKE!!!, could improve ur winning chances as well. Perhaps a Pie in the face could improve it too.

This contest will end soon so hurry up!

This was indeed a april fools thread, I dont hope that any of you have been shopping for cake

----------


## Quale

How soon? because i'd have to go buy all the ingredients + actually bake it + make a picture and upload it

----------


## SKU

As long as everyone emails me their cake, I'm fine.

----------


## merfed

Love notes to merfed get you brownie points.

----------


## KuRIoS

> How soon? because i'd have to go buy all the ingredients + actually bake it + make a picture and upload it


It is quite soon, like the day after tomorrow maybe tomorrow. 
I will enter later with my chocolate cake  :Big Grin:

----------


## eti-enne02

Haha! that's pretty original!

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Sweet....I might try this  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dombo

The cake is a lie! (might bake one)

----------


## kai911

april fools

----------


## Rohi

I find it interesting the day you posted this >_<
Still, WANT MORE PICS!

----------


## eekje877

I am doing cook-school.. i can make a really nice cake but would it be a cheating? I mean all i learn at skool is making deserts and food.. but ill try to make something special.  :Smile:

----------


## Blackmaw

People. Can you please send your cakes to me?  :Big Grin: 
I'm hungry. Oh, and are you allowed to post cakes here on the forum? I mean pics of them, 'cause then do. I want to see what stupidity people can come up with on the cakes xP

----------


## Zaphry

Today I am not able to bake one, cause got physics exam tomorrow and dont know a shit about it :#
Eniwei... it is odd that you are making this contest today  :Smile:

----------


## a123654

april fools!

----------


## Imalinux

this is a great excuse to bake cake. april fool or not

----------


## Thunderofnl

Well, I'm not going to bake anything untill its for sure that it isn't an april fool joke... :P
But it sounds like an fun contest to me :P

----------


## Ellu

Here entry the letters are made of icing i promise;

And a guess on the rewards
(-90 rep, a mod (s)hooper spot,...)

im feeling unfunny today

----------


## Dale93

Cake... nomnom

----------


## Krip

*APRIL FOOLS.*

_Nice one... :]_

----------


## ReidE96

So this is an april fools, right? There's no way a helper mod spot would be given away as a prize, that's for trusted folks.

----------


## Ket

We are looking for some creativity in your cake in order to win. One thing of note though, if you are Matt and wearing a chicken suit while holding a cake, you automatically win.

----------


## Brutakus

Speaking of Matt in a chicken suit...wtf happened with that?

----------


## liaa

Done and done.
Give us a deadline, I gotta get crackin'!

----------


## Mitron

lol tomorrow this thread probably gonna be edited to a big APRIL APRIL YOU FOOLS
maybe not but thats my guess :P

----------


## Overaggro

damn I was actualy bake a cake but then I saw it is Aprills Fools oh well...

----------


## Mitron

well thats too bad for ya if its a fool and if its a fool its not a very funny fool for those who baked a cake ^^

----------


## [Royal]

I would do it, but I think this is a joke. xD

----------


## An7hrax

fans of myg0t I see...

----------


## KuRIoS

> fans of myg0t I see...


 not really an7hrax nothing to be a fan of tbh... 
we just thought that this could be something fun off site instead of the serious section contests we always have so stop trolling

----------


## ClearFlare

Lmao... stolen from the Void Walkers... can't believe this. Ridiculous.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Lmao... stolen from the Void Walkers... can't believe this. Ridiculous.


 hahaha lol u are a retard, it is stolen from void walker no.. we dont wanna steal from something that was the most pathetic thing seen on the web sry no... lol 
It is a fun contest and unoriginal , it has been seen many places but it is fun.. it may be the "recruitment" on myg0t but i have seen it other places before that as well.. 
but the VWC no, no one took the biggest failure of the internet serious lol.

----------


## Mirror

I'm going to fkn do this... how large does the cake have to be? Cause I'm not planning to build one the fkn size of TEXAS!

APRIL FOOLS I really am!

Or aren't I not?

Can I have my cat in the picture?

----------


## Clain

(**0 *ep, a mod h**per spot, some W*W st*ff

R0E0P, a mode hiper spot, some WoW stuff.

----------


## Trollin

You is all Trollin

----------


## Chickensoup

I IS NOT TROLLIN'!

But on topic, can I use a pie instead?

----------


## thecakeisalie

Posting in thread for obvious reasons.

This seems risky. One doesn't just bake cakes on April 1st, so many things could go wrong.

----------


## reagansmash94

Damn i surprised no one has posted one yet ill have to get cracking but i automatically get all the cake since tomorrow is my birthday!!

----------


## manowarlock

lol april fools. im calling april fools

----------


## Intu

I dont care if its April Fools or not, I am doing cause I finally have an excuse to eat Cake!

----------


## Jadd

dose me get 2 eat kake after me bakez da kake?

----------


## Deadly Tomato

It's 100 Rep. Mod shopper spot, Some WoW Stuff  :Big Grin:

----------


## KuRIoS

This was indeed an APril Fool!

----------


## Deadly Tomato

I actually cooked a cake not for anything, but yet, it would be a nice gesture towards the site.

----------


## Zaphry

Then we need actual contest in near future... been a bit time from last one :#

----------


## Krillere

Crap.. I made my mon bake a cake.. Shit.

----------


## Notahax

> I actually cooked a cake not for anything, but yet, it would be a nice gesture towards the site.


Yup *cooking* a cake is delicious!

----------


## KuRIoS

I might make a contest like that soon tho :P

----------


## Ellu

I was about to really bake a cake :f
Pls contest pls pls

----------


## An7hrax

I know it was a joke, but tbh you cant say that you did not get the idea from them..

----------


## liaa

Aww, disappointment.
I was excited too.
Let's make it a real contest.  :Big Grin:

----------


## AzolexX

FFS I made a cake you scammerS!


J0kEz

----------


## eekje877

weak weak weak... i was so planning to do it!!!!!  :Embarrassment: 
i even had a nice design in my head -_-

----------


## andykh

The cake was a lie :'( I was actually going to do it XD

----------


## Quale

Don't care it if it stolen, I want a real cake contest :[

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Ownoess.. I just made myself a pink cake :-(*

----------


## shane360x

i baked a cake with my bother yesterday if anyone wants to see it

----------


## Froogle

Post your cakes if you made one!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fireblast

oh cream, i juss ate my cake

----------


## Errage

I'm so making a cake for this eventually, when I stop being lazy.

----------


## RyeRye

I _saw_ it coming.

----------


## Shleven

you people have been brain washed if you actually go through with this.

----------


## Healu

Well may cake will be done tomorrow it just neds to freeze for 24hour and the frosting and shit needs to be set then im all done^^

----------

